# Bolens G174 hydraulics question



## fundyrider (Sep 26, 2012)

A few weeks ago, the loader on my 174 would barely lift and the bucket was slow to curl also, I had just cleaned the screen and replaced the fluid, 80/90 viscosity gear oil as recommended. It did this for a couple of days then went back to normal. It's been working good up until a couple of days ago, I parked it after doing some yard work, the loader was working fine, I went to use it a couple of days later and the front hydraulics have no power at all, can't even curl the bucket, when activating the controls, I don't hear any effort from the pump. the rear lifting arms seem to have lots of power. 
Is there 1 or 2 hydraulic pumps on this tractor? Any idea what might be the cause?


----------

